# 350Z Oil Pressure



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a 2005 Z Roadster with a manual transmission. When the engine is warm the oil pressure gauge seems to show very low pressure. The upper end it 120 with 4 marks indicating - presumably 30 increments. 

When the engine is full operating temp and I am idling, the oil pressure drops halfway between the bottom mark and the first, apparently indicating 15 pounds of pressure, OR LESS. 

Is this normal? Should it be reading higher? If the engine is cold, or at anything above idle, the pressure stay in the middle of the gauge. Should I be concerned or is this just normal operation?

It's a 2005 350Z Roadster with a manual transmission and 10,000 miles on it - but it's done this from the day I bought it. 

Rick


----------



## glassman (Jan 19, 2008)

read your oil pressure problem and i had extreme pressure when running. at idle almost none.this happened to me 2 times. the oil pressure sensor was leaking. I had it replaced at a dealership. the readings seemed a bit high but ok in idle.I recently replaced it my self and realized the sensor is crimped together. If you twist them you are changing sensitivity which reads at the oil pressure gage.It was a little tough threading it in and using a short wrench to get behind the back side of the sensor where you tighten it in. my pressure is reading correct now.I would look to see if any small amounts of oil is present at the sensor.I have the 200 sx 1981 5 speed.photos are at my thread. hope it gives you an idea to check. glassman


----------

